# **ENDED**W Curl n Burl



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

**** Starts tonight 1800 central and ends this Friday 7-10-15 at 1800 central .
$1.00 increments.


Ok, I'm going to share lol . I cut into a burl chunk today and thought it was pretty cool colors n figure too . All wood is fresh cut and will be sealed on the ends, but I will coat the entire cut surfaces on the burl .
Left to right :

2.75 x 5 7/8" x 8". ( ends are waxed in pic)

2.75 square x 8"

5 x 6 1/2 x 12 " Has a lil checking and some bug marks on the smaller end .

I can squeeze all three in a LFRB believe it or not . I'll pay shipping in US . Thanks
for playing !

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2015)

O.M.G.!!!!! I seen this on instagram and about fell over! Now an auction! 

Someone call the bank!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2015)

Almost forgot... 60 bucks...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well I was saving this to pay off the national debt but what the hell, guess this wood is as worthy a cause... I bid 18 trillion dollars.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Almost forgot... 60 bucks...



Thanks, but the Auction doesn't start for another 1:07 lol


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 8, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks, but the Auction doesn't start for another 1:07 lol


That's too bad. Guess my bid is invalid then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2015)

And, the race is ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

Guess I scared em off


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2015)

This is a really cool thing you're doing Tom, hats off to you. That is some beautiful looking wood, I don't even turn but I'm tempted to buy it!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

$5.32


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> $5.32


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> $5.32



Thanks for getting things started Tony .


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> $5.32


105.32

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2015)

Jack

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> 105.32



very generous Henry, that'll prob be the last bid

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> very generous Henry, that'll prob be the last bid


I would bid 105.33 just to outbid him, but then I'd end up getting stuck with it and wouldn't be able to pay my mortgage this month

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> 105.32


Right now I'm thinking my working for AT&T is not enough. Should have been a CEO. Maybe my daddy bid that much to give it to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2015)

Who says sniping has to be last minute?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I would bid 105.33 just to outbid him, but then I'd end up getting stuck with it and wouldn't be able to pay my mortgage this month



I'll bid 105.34 if you bid 105.33 - you go first.........

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'll bid 105.34 if you bid 105.33 - you go first.........



THIS exact statement has led me to lots of trouble.... Haha

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Morning bump, in case some have not seen it yet


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2015)

morning bump, that's a good way to start the day! Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Morning bump, in case some have not seen it yet


Oh we have. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Tony said:


> morning bump, that's a good way to start the day! Tony



How do you think Paxton got here the stork?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Jul 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> very generous Henry, that'll prob be the last bid


You realize I was bidding in pesos, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> You realize I was bidding in pesos, right?



Of course, and all those pesos will bring some exhibition grade walnuts to your door

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)

It does look like there is a hole for this @SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)

Auction is Over. . Thanks @SENC for the donation and everyone that participated.
Once I have confirmation from Kevin I will get it mailed out .

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks, Tom, that turned out to be a heck of a deal!!!!!



 

Seriously, great stuff and thanks for donating!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2015)

Tom, we got a donation from some guy named Henry Gonzales for 105 pesos and 32 centavos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 11, 2015)

Exchange rate killed me... if the auction had closed 2 days earlier, I would have been in for only $6.67 instead of $6.70.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 11, 2015)

Way to go, Henry!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 11, 2015)

Box is on it's way Hank . @SENC 

Thanks again for the fun !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 17, 2015)

Cracked the box open just a few minutes ago, Tom. All I can say is WOW! And THANKS! Awesome stuff, thanks for donating it for WB!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> Cracked the box open just a few minutes ago, Tom. All I can say is WOW! And THANKS! Awesome stuff, thanks for donating it for WB!



Your new job sure is keeping you busy ! Glad you like it ! Might have to have you turn another call for me this year ......


----------



## SENC (Jul 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Your new job sure is keeping you busy ! Glad you like it ! Might have to have you turn another call for me this year ......


Would love to, Tom, but still haven't gotten back in the shop for more than a few minutes. I have several promises I have to fulfill before I make any more, and I doubt I'm going to get any serious shop time before the kids go back to school.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> Would love to, Tom, but still haven't gotten back in the shop for more than a few minutes. I have several promises I have to fulfill before I make any more, and I doubt I'm going to get any serious shop time before the kids go back to school.



No worries, I'm sure there is light at the end of tunnel one of these days .


----------



## SENC (Jul 18, 2015)

There is, and I have nothing to complain about. Work is great (no orthopedic surgeons to deal with in this particular gig) though demanding, and spending a lot of time with kids this summer. I'm realizing how little time I have left with them now that all three are in high school.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

